# Spam-Mails verursachen Polizeiaktion



## Newsfeed (6 August 2008)

Auslöser der Aktion war ein in Spam-Mails angekündigtes Blutbad des Schweizer Anti-Spammers Roman Hüssy. Offenbar handelt es sich bei den gefälschten Mails aber um einen Racheakt russischer Krimineller.

Weiterlesen...


----------

